# Dec 6th: Offline in Brooklyn with Jessica Delfino and Shazia Mirza + DJs. Free!



## editor (Nov 25, 2008)

One for you folks in New York!



 *Sat 6th Dec* *OFFLINE IN BROOKLYN, NEW YORK*
*Boulevard Tavern*, 579 Meeker Ave, Greenpoint, Brooklyn, NY 11222
Tel (718) 389-3252
10pm - 4am.  *FREE ADMISSION! - CHEAP BAR!*
> Map

 "Like someone's friendly house party, opened up for the general public....Entertaining, friendly, and free" THE LONDONIST
"An eclectic mix of cabaret & live music...Pick of the Week!" GUARDIAN
"So successful it hurts... Just go!....Always a cracking line up" TIME OUT

*Offline, the popular and always-eclectic London club night is coming to Brooklyn for a special one-off event at the Boulevard Tavern in Greenpoint, Brooklyn. We'll have some great DJs lined up, UK festival footage and the fabulous comedians JESSICA DELFINO (US) and SHAZIA MIRZA (UK) performing live. It going to be a heap of fun - and it's all for FREE!*

*SPECIAL GUEST LIVE ACTS*

*JESSICA DELFINO & DIRTY FOLK ROCK*
The welcome return of New York's outrageous guitar-packing comedian/musician.
 "Best Potty-Mouthed, Guitar-Slinging Comedian...The Lower East Side's folkie queen of obscene" *The Village Voice, NYC*
"A comedy rock star. . . brilliant"  - *ComedyCentral.com*
"Jessica Delfino is a comedian-songwriter who can warble with the earnestness of a folksinger while elucidating the finer points of oral sex." - *The Onion*
"...smart, socially aware comedy." *The Huffington Post*
"hilariously funny" *vox.com*
"Stellar" *NY Times*

*SHAZIA MIRZA*
British Asian comedy star Shazia has recently finished filming stand up for The World Stands Up (Comedy Central USA) and is in New York for appearing in 'Offensive Women' at the Zipper Factory. We're delighted to have persuaded her down to Greenpoint for a one-off set. Don't miss it!
"Quite unique in modern comedy" *The Guardian*
  "One of the 50 funniest acts in British comedy" *Observer*
"the Lenny Bruce of female stand-up" *Metro*
  "Sparkling, sassy delivery" *Independent*
  "Sticks the knife into political correctness with hilarious effect. A must see" *Attitude Mag*
  "Great routines...  breaking new ground" Mark Thomas, *New Statesman*
  "One of the top new stand-up comics" *The Sun*




New York Times feature



Observer feature



San Francisco Chronicle feature



Time Out  feature

Serving up a feast of old skool ska, punk rock, new wave, rock'n'roll and tons of other great stuff, DJs will include DJ DANDYSEX (of the legendary Lower East Side bar, The Raven), the EDITOR (urban75.com), MISS KITSCHENETTE (from the fabulous all-girl 60s dance troupe, THE ACTIONETTES), SIM KARD SUZI and DANSETTE45 (Modtown Rockers).  

*More about the Boulevard Tavern:*
> NY Mag feature
 > MySpace page
> L Mag feature

*VIDEOS:*
We'll also have original festival slideshows reliving the confusion, the highs and the muddy horrors of Glastonbury and other UK festivals, plus ace street photos of New York and London. Photos from previous nights can be seen here: www.urban75.org/offline/photos.html 

» See club photos


----------



## ethel (Nov 25, 2008)

and where  am i?

san francisco. gah!


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been trying to get Shazia and Jessica on the same bill for ages but never expected it to happen in New York!

Between the two of them, I don't think anyone will leave without feeling at least a little offended.


----------



## ethel (Nov 25, 2008)

heheh. excellent  

two of my friends have just moved to greenpoint. i've sent them an invite.


----------



## D (Nov 26, 2008)

A word to the wise: this place is a SHLEP from the train.

Ride your bike (especially if you're a hipster with a fixie )

/end PSA


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2008)

It's not that bad! We've always got the subway out there (riding a fixie with a bad of records might be a bit of a challenge too).


----------



## D (Nov 26, 2008)

Well worth the shlep, but if you have a bike, bring it.  Maybe it's just 'cause we didn't know where we were going, but K and I felt like we were wandering forever once we got off the train.

Looking forward.  And see ya later!
x


----------

